# I was stopped for driving in the left lane without passing. Should I fight this?



## david1974 (Oct 5, 2013)

I was stopped for driving in the left lane without passing on I-495 South. Once I was stopped, the officer handed me piece a paper describing the offense and asked for my license. 
When he returned with my license, he also included a violation for driving 80 in a 65. It was marked as clicked and estimated. Isn't he suppose to explain everything he is writing me up for? The officer was long gone by the time I realized he threw in speeding too.
I didn't see any signs on I-495 about the left lane for passing only.The officer didn't give instructions about signing the ticket. The piece of paper he gave me indicated that were exceptions to this law during rush hour. It was 7:40am on a Tuesday morning.
Is this worth fighting. It seems crazy to get a ticket just for being in the left lane.
What questions should I ask in court if I do fight it? Do I ask about rush hour? About the fact he didn't ask me to sign as stated in MGL90C-§2 etc..


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

4) If you don't agree with the stubborn old man don't be afraid to call him out!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

[QUOTEOnce I was stopped, the officer handed me piece a paper describing the offense and asked for my license. 
][/QUOTE]

HA? He handed you a piece of paper describing the offense ? sounds odd to me but I havent been pulled over in a while, are you guys carrying printed explanations in the cruisers now ?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

david1974 said:


> What questions should I ask in court if I do fight it?


Coming on to a cop site and asking cops how to get out of a citation.. Doesn't get any more moronic than that....

Just keep doing whatever the fuck you want dildo, everyone else in this shithole state does... Oh, by the way, ALL state laws are available for your viewing pleasure on-line. Figure it the fuck out on your own....


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

your wasting time asking questions here. You got bagged for doing what every other self entitled sheep of the commonwealth does thinking your the only one on the rd. All the info you need is on the back of the v...pardon me i mean citation sir... 20 days pay or appeal... Oh and stay tf out of the left.lane


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just pay the citation, it won't be worth going to court and sitting there all day (losing a days work/pay) only to have the ticket stick! Pay it and press on with your day


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

visible25 said:


> Just pay the citation, it won't be worth going to court and sitting there all day (losing a days work/pay) only to have the ticket stick! Pay it and press on with your day


Cockblocker..


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So, you are one of those douchebags who stays in the hammer lane like you own it? And inconveniences the rest of the motoring public who have dip into the secondaries, kick it in the guts and blow by you in the travel lane? Kudos to the trooper, as for you, EABOD.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

There doesn't have to be signs telling you the left lane is for passing only. You're supposed to remember reading this:



> Driving on the Highway
> 
> Stay to the right and only use the left lane for passing. On an
> expressway with three or more lanes in your direction, use the far
> ...


----------

